# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Dan Qs method



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Anybody remember Dan Quackenbush? For a while he was the low tech king, without as much of a scientific background as Diana. His whole program can still be read here

Dan Qs Plant Growing Guide

He passed away in 1999. He made kitty litter substrates famous! It's worth a read, even if you do not agree with it.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Anybody remember Dan Quackenbush? For a while he was the low tech king, without as much of a scientific background as Diana. His whole program can still be read here

Dan Qs Plant Growing Guide

He passed away in 1999. He made kitty litter substrates famous! It's worth a read, even if you do not agree with it.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

Thnks for posting this Robert! I remember reading it a long time ago. A good old trip down memory lane

*Don't feel like Satan, but I am to them...*


----------

